# The Ultimate Spacesuit Picture Quiz



## Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

I thought I would share this:

http://www.empireonline.com/features/movie-spacesuits-picture-quiz/

I'm not doing particularly well. I thought four were easy. One I Googled. Some of the others are tough. I have 12/21 but not given up yet.


----------



## Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

I've got 19/21 correct now. I'm stuck on 15 and 20.

Edit: Only #15 remaining now. Someone help me out please. It looks like some kind of 'Zombie' flick.

Here are the answers to the rest (spoilers)



Spoiler



1 Battleship	
2 Armageddon	
3 Mars Attacks	
4 Hellboy	
5 Tron Legacy	
6 2001	
7 Avengers Assemble	
8 Alien	
9 Moon	
10 Star Trek: First Contact	
11 Dune	
12 Star Trek II	
13 Star Trek	
14 Event Horizon	
15 	
16 Star Wars	
17 Zathura	
18 Planet 51	
19 Red Planet	
20 The Fifth Element	
21 Serenity


----------



## FeedMeTV (Jun 15, 2012)

Sure you want the answer, Dave?

*Spoiler*

15: Soldier.

Crikey that was hard though, think I only got about 5.


----------



## Dave (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for helping me out. I would never have got that one. I've not even heard of it. I thought there were many others they could used instead of the ones that weren't really spacesuits, but I enjoyed trying to work them out anyway.


----------



## PTeppic (Jun 15, 2012)

FeedMeTV said:


> Crikey that was hard though, think I only got about 5.



Yup - I got to 7 and got stuck.


----------



## alchemist (Jun 15, 2012)

I got no. 15! But only nine in total so far.

Good quiz.


----------

